# Help needed



## Fishmans (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi I have a daughter in the Philippines what do I have to do to get her a british birth certificate she is 3 1/2 years old and how much will it cost would be very appreciated if someone could help me buy letting me know how


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

was she born in the Philippines? If so, how would she get a British birth certificate? She could become dual citizens but not have 2 birth certificates. Maybe I am wrong but i don't think so.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would have thought as a minimum you need to register her birth at the Embassy.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Register a birth abroad


Parents must register the birth in the country where the child was born - find out if you can also register the birth in the UK




www.gov.uk





Chuck


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

If your name is on her Philippines birth certificate, as father (thereby making it acceptable to the British government.) , then you'd be better off applying for a British passport for her. Two birds killed with one stone. (As I did for my young son here. He now has dual citizenship) . No DNA test proof required...unlike with some other countries.

Have a look at the UK Passport Office website for details.

Make sure it IS the govt. website... not some parasite agency, with a similar name. 






Applying for a passport


How to fill in your passport application form and provide a correct photo.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I suppouse you mean brittish citizenship.
I dont know for UK, but I believe in Sweden just show the birth certificate with a Swedish parent, I didnt ask fpr details but seemed easy.)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Getting a first *British* passport for a child 'born abroad' is not easy (or quick) . Trust me.

However though, it does save going through the expensive (I think at around 5 times the cost of getting a passport), and pretty pointless exercise of registering the birth with the British Embassy...IMO, because once the passport is granted, the child is automatically also being granted British Citizenship. No need for any further form-filling at embassies. The British Embassy in Manila is no longer involved with passport issuing or renewal matters, incidentally. All done now (online mostly) through the UK Passport Office.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Fishmans said:


> very appreciated if someone could help me buy letting me know how








Who has British nationality? - Register a birth abroad - GOV.UK







www.gov.uk





And the passport, you'll want that too:






Apply online for a UK passport


You can apply for, update, renew or replace a passport online.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Fishmans said:


> Hi I have a daughter in the Philippines what do I have to do to get her a british birth certificate she is 3 1/2 years old and how much will it cost would be very appreciated if someone could help me buy letting me know how


You can't get her a British birth certificate if she was born in the Philippines.
If you want to get her British citizenship through you, is your name on the birth certificate. Were you married to the mother at the time; are you married now to the mother?
Based on what you say, you may be able to register the child.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Crawford said:


> You can't get her a British birth certificate if she was born in the Philippines.


Of course he can, see the post above yours.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Of course he can, see the post above yours.


If you follow the link it says you can only be issued with a local birth certificate.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If you follow the link it says you can only be issued with a local birth certificate.


The local birth is the PH birth, you use that to get the UK birth, same as the US and likely everywhere else:



> You must register your child’s birth according to the regulations in the country where the child was born. They’ll give you a local birth certificate. This local birth certificate should be accepted in the UK, for example when you apply for a passport or register with a school or doctor. Once you’ve registered locally you may also be able to register the birth with the UK authorities. You can only do this if the child was born on or after 1 January 1983. The birth will be recorded with the General Register Offices or at the National Records Office of Scotland.* You can order a consular birth registration certificate. *- Register a birth abroad


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*British Born Abroad*
This is called a *Consular birth registration. *The document you obtain is not a UK birth certificate and should not be used as such. It does not replace the locally issued birth certificate which you would obtain when in the UK. Now this is very important about the registration process – The consular birth registration _does not_ confer British nationality and is not required to register your child as a British citizen or needed before you can apply for a British passport for the child.

The reason for this is that British nationality is normally passed from a parent to the child and your child(ren) must have an automatic claim to British nationality at birth in order to make a registration.


Registering the birth does not give you a UK birth certificate.... it does not confer British nationality on the child. The child can only be registered where the child is automatically a British citizen. In the OP's case if he is NOT on the Philippines birth certificate he's going to have to produce other evidence of paternity.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> The local birth is the PH birth, you use that to get the UK birth, same as the US and likely everywhere else:


So I was right and you wrong.......again


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> So I was right and you wrong.......again


I don't think you know what those words mean....again.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Fishmans said:


> Hi I have a daughter in the Philippines what do I have to do to get her a british birth certificate she is 3 1/2 years old and how much will it cost would be very appreciated if someone could help me buy letting me know how


The Brits will not issue a birth certificate. If you claimed paternity on her Philippine birth certificate and registered her birth at the Brit embassy / consulate in the Phillipines your daughter may be able to receive a Brit passport. Strongly suggest you talk to Brit immigration to clarify what to do.


----------

